# Campbell Hausfeld Airless



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

After 6 years of flawless spraying my CH PS 6521 has broken. It will build pressure but looses it as soon as you start to spray. Took it apart and everything looks ok any ideas as to what might be going on.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

painterman said:


> After 6 years of flawless spraying my CH PS 6521 has broken. It will build pressure but looses it as soon as you start to spray. Took it apart and everything looks ok any ideas as to what might be going on.


Not my kind of rig, I am sure some will chime in who might aid you but I have always heard that those are more costly to fix than they are worth. I say take it as a blessing in disguise to treat yourself to a Graco unit. A 695 if you can afford it and have the work for it. A 395 or a 495 for anything less.


----------



## TJ Landry (Aug 3, 2010)

If you got 6 years out of a CH consider yourself blessed. Treat yourself to a better unit


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I believe that is a diaphragm pump. Not sure if its repairable. Some of those units are, some arent. CH is not my wheelhouse


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Not my kind of rig, I am sure some will chime in who might aid you but I have always heard that those are more costly to fix than they are worth. I say take it as a blessing in disguise to treat yourself to a Graco unit. A 695 if you can afford it and have the work for it. A 395 or a 495 for anything less.


I 2nd that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

more than likely it is the outlet valve that has been pressure cut. replacing it should do the trick.. you can go to chpower.com for an exploded picture of the unit and there you can gt a part number. But I agree with workaholic get yourself a piston pump. Graco 390, Titan 440i or Spraytech EPX2155 are all in the same gpm output range as what you have. i am surprised that you have had the CH this long with out major headaches. In my experience they are dicey at best.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Mr Fixit, 

Thanks for your advise...just ordered that part I'll post the out come after I get the pump back together. I'm a little confused about way the CH is thought to be such a pos. I have run hundreds of gallons of all types of paint throught it without missing a beat. I have the contractors model maybe it is a little better than the other models. What makes the Titian that much better...they all apply paint with the same results? The CH has no packings or balls/seats to worry about very simple set up. I convered mine to a gravity feed from day one and I have had great results with it. It will run down to 1200psi and spray just fine or up to 2700psi if needed what more do I need?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

painterman said:


> Mr Fixit,
> 
> Thanks for your advise...just ordered that part I'll post the out come after I get the pump back together. I'm a little confused about way the CH is thought to be such a pos. I have run hundreds of gallons of all types of paint throught it without missing a beat. I have the contractors model maybe it is a little better than the other models. What makes the Titian that much better...they all apply paint with the same results? The CH has no packings or balls/seats to worry about very simple set up. I convered mine to a gravity feed from day one and I have had great results with it. It will run down to 1200psi and spray just fine or up to 2700psi if needed what more do I need?


If it has served you that long and you are happy with it then it is a success story. A piston pump has a better track record for long term use and are pretty easy to do maintenance and repairs on. They have become the industry standard.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> A piston pump has a better track record for long term use


Plus piston pumps are not constantly running all the time. That drives me bonkers.

Also, I don't want anything to remind me of the trauma of learning how to paint in an environment full of stain, lacquer fumes, and old school lug-heads all trying to see who is the manliest by not wearing their respirators. 

Those dudes sure knew how to paint, but they lacked sense in pretty much every other way.


----------

